# חייבת לשחרר קיטור!



## צפרדע ירוקהה (4/8/12)

חייבת לשחרר קיטור! 
אני יוצאת עם חבר שלי כבר 5 שנים, אנחנו בני 26, עברנו לגור ביחד לפני כשנה והגעתי לשלב שאני ממש רוצה להתחתן.
ברור לשנינו שאנחנו נתחתן אחד עם השניה אבל הוא רוצה לחכות עד שיתייצב עם העבודה, הוא גם אומר בגלוי שבשנה הקרובה הוא לא רואה את עצמו מציע לי.
נמאס לי שכולם מסביבי מתחתנים! ואני לא יודעת מה לעשות יותר..
לעזוב אותו בגלל דבר כזה לא יקרה, מה עושים?? איך מתמודדים עם ההרגשה הזאת? =S

ו...מזל טוב לכל המתחתנים בפורום


----------



## moshavnikit (4/8/12)

אם זה ברור שזה יקרה אז מה הלחץ?


----------



## צפרדע ירוקהה (4/8/12)

הממ 
פשוט כי הגעתי לשלב שאני רוצה את זה...


----------



## moshavnikit (4/8/12)

אבל הוא לא. 
תחכי, לא את הכל מקבלים בדיוק מתי שרוצים.


----------



## behappy (4/8/12)

תראי 
בהרבה מאוד מקרים יש פערים בין בני זוג לגבי נושאים שקשורים למחויבות בקשר הזוגי. במיוחד בקטע של חתונה..
שווה לשבת איתו לשיחה על הנושא כדי לערוך תיאום ציפיות ביניכם. הוא צריך לדעת שזה משהו שחשוב לך ואת תצטרכי לקבל ככל הנראה את זה שמבחינתו זה עוד לא זמן טוב...






 זה שלב לא פשוט שהרבה עוברים
אבל אני ממש לא חושבת שצריך לפרק על זה מערכת יחסים בשלב ובגיל שבו אתם נמצאים...
תני לו וגם לך קצת זמן, לדעתי..


----------



## בארבאבא (7/8/12)

אה,אז בגלל שאת הגעת לשלב הזה,שהוא יקפוץ לך 
הרי הרצון שלך קודם לכל.
אני לעולם לא אבין נשים לחוצות חתונה..
אז כולן סביבך מתחתנות,ביג דיל.את חושבת כמו ילדה קטנה שרוצה את זה "כאן ועכשיו!".
הוא לא אמר לך שאתם לא תתחתנו כלל,הוא פשוט אמר שזה לא ייקרה השנה.
הבחור פשוט חושב בהיגיון,אין לו עניין להיכנס לחובות בגלל איזה ערב שנמשך 4 שעות.
קצת סבלנות..זה יגיע.ואם תחנקי ותלחצי,הוא כנראה ירים את הרגליים ויברח.
אף אדם לא אוהב שלוחצים עליו לעשות דבר,שהוא עדיין לא מעוניין בו.


----------



## ADL2013 (7/8/12)

חתונה זה דבר מיותר, תציעי לו לעשות ילד 
בלי חתונה, סתם מיותר 

ורוב הגברים היו מעדיפים כך 

את יכולה לחכות שנים עד שהוא יסכים 
ובנתיים השעון [ הביולוגי ] דופק 

לכן את גם מאוד צודקת שאת לחוצה


----------



## SupermanZW (7/8/12)

איזו סיבה יש להיות לחוצה בגיל 26? 
קשיים להיכנס להריון מתחילים רק לקראת גיל 40, להילחץ בגיל 26 זה הזוי.


----------



## Bobbachka (4/8/12)

אצטט מהקרדיטים שלי... 
אני ובן זוגי היינו 7 שנים יחד לפני ההצעה וגרנו יחד כ-5 שנים יחד:

"למי שטרם קיבלה הצעה וקוראת כאן- אל תלחצו על בן הזוג שלכם לעשות את הצעד. אם דיברתם על עתידכם ולבחור יש כוונות רציניות ותוכניות משותפות לעתיד, אין צורך לחנוק אותו בדרישות לטבעת. הרי לא תרצו לחיות כל החיים בהרגשה שהבחור הציע לכן להינשא רק כי לחצתן אותו לקיר, נכון?"

עומדת מאחורי כל מילה.


----------



## קבוק בוטן (5/8/12)

ודווקא אני 
החלטתי לא לחכות יותר ופשוט הצעתי לו בעצמי.
הינו כ4 וחצי שנים ביחד ודיברנו אינספור פעמים על חתונה וידעתי שזה יקרה ביום מן הימים - אבל היה לי ברור גם שאם זה תלוי בו זה לא יקרה בקרוב ואני יכולה לחכות הרבה...
אז כשהרגשתי מוכנה ו"בא לי" להתחתן, פשוט הצעתי לו. 
מי אמר שהאשה צריכה לחכות להצעה מהגבר?


----------



## Pixelss (5/8/12)

אני לא חושבת שזה ממקום כזה 
שימי לב שפותחת השירשור אמרה שבן זוגה אמר בפירוש שהוא לא רוצה בזה כרגע...


אין מניעה מזה שהאישה תציע אבל אם הנושא דובר ואחר מבני הזוג עוד לא מוכן אין טעם להפעיל לחץ.
לפחות זאת דעתי.


----------



## קבוק בוטן (5/8/12)

יכול להיות שאת צודקת 
לפחות לגבי פותחת השרשור, המשפט "הוא רוצה לחכות עד שיתייצב עם העבודה" מרמז שבמקרה שלה כדאי באמת לחכות ולא ללחוץ (או להציע).
אני התייחסתי יותר להודעה של בובשקה שכתבה "... שהבחור הציע לכן להינשא רק כי לחצתן אותו לקיר" - 
מנקודת המבט שלי (והנסיון שלי) עדיף פשוט להציע לבחור בעצמך, במקום לרמוז בלי הפסקה או לחכות עד אינסוף שהוא יציע.

אבל כל מקרה לגופו, כל זוגיות ומה שמתאים לה.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (7/8/12)

מאד מסכימה איתך 
היו בנות שאמרו לי לחכות עוד ואם זה לא קורה להציע לו בעצמי. 
אבל אני חשבתי שבמקרה הספציפי שלנו זו תהיה טעות בגלל שהוא אמר לי שהוא לא מוכן להתחתן. 

אגב, באותה מידה אני חושבת שזו טעות מצד הבחור להציע נישואין לחברה שלו אם הוא יודע שהיא לא מרגישה מוכנה להתחתן או לא רוצה להתחתן. אני מכירה באופן אישי שתי בנות שהיו בסיטואציה הזו (שהן קיבלו הצעת נישואין כשהן לא היו מוכנות להתחתן) ובשני המקרים זה נגמר בפרידה.

אני חושבת שאם אחד הצדדים אומר שהוא לא מוכן הצד השני צריך לכבד את זה ולחשוב- האם אני מוכן להישאר במערכת היחסים הזאת ולהתעזר בסבלנות, האם אני מאמין בקשר / בבן הזוג הספציפי הזה או להחליט להיפרד, שזו גם החלטה לגיטימית, אם כי מאד דראסטית. 

אני יודעת שהרבה בנות אומרות - למה אני צריכה להתפשר בגלל שהוא לא מוכן? אבל הנקודה היא שרק צד אחד יכול להתפשר במקרה הזה וזה הצד שמוכן. הצד שלא מוכן לא יכול להתפשר כי המשמעות של פשרה עבור מי שלא מוכן לחתונה היא לכפות עליו חתונה בשלב מוקדם יותר ממה שהוא רצה!
החלטתי להתעזר בסבלנות ובסוף זה השתלם.


----------



## מיציפיצי1 (7/8/12)

במקרה הזה - זה רעיון רע 
מבחינתו ההצעה שתבוא ממנה לוחצת אותו לקיר לא פחות מ"דרישה" שהוא "כבר יציע". כך או כך הבחור לא מרגיש מוכן לחתונה ולא חשוב איך מציגים את זה.


----------



## Pixelss (5/8/12)

מסכימה לגמרי!
בעיקר אם כבר דובר על העתיד אני לא חושבת שיש סיבה להלחיץ.
אם רוצים להתקדם ולהקים משפחה אז אולי אבל סתם בשביל השינוי סטטוס או כי כולם עושים את זה לטעמי זאת לא סיבה מוצדקת.


----------



## elena20 (5/8/12)

דווקא ממש לא מסכימה איתך, למה תמיד 
האישה צריכה לשבת בצד לחכות שהגבר יועיל בטובו להציע? לא חסר מקרים הפוכים משלך, האישה חיכתה חיכתה עד שנמאס קמה והלכה ואז האקס פוגש מישהי חדשה ומתחתן איתה אחרי שנה...
אני חושבת שצריך לדעת להפריד כאשר אחד מבני הזוג לא רואה את עצמו מתחתן מסיבות אידיאלוגיות למשל, אבל להגיד שזה יקרה מתישהו ולהגיד תירוצים כמו "מתייצב עם העבודה" הרי זה באמת תירוץ, איך זה קשור לחתונה? זה לא שזה ילד או משכנתא.


----------



## מורTLV (7/8/12)

דווקא זה לא נשמע לי כמו תירוץ.. 
זה לא סוד שחתונה דורשת הרבה כסף והרבה זמן (לתכנון).
לא רוצה להניח הנחות אבל לפי הגיל זה נשמע כאילו אולי זאת עבודה אחרי תואר או מן עבודה של תחילת דרך או משהו כזה...
אם רוצים יציבות בעבודה לפני שנכנסים לרולטה כספית שכזאת זה נשמע לי הגיוני.
חוץ מזה שאני עובדת במקום מסויים כבר כמעט שנתיים (מה שנחשב דיי יציב) וקצת אחרי שהתחלתי לתכנן את החתונה (לפני ארבעה חודשים בערך), עשו לי שיחה ואמרו לי שאני "לא מספיק משקיעה בעבודה ושההישגים שלי ירדו".
לא משנה שהם ממש הגזימו לדעתי אבל אני מניחה שאם המקום שלי כאן עוד לא היה יציב, יש סיכוי טוב שכבר היו מעיפים אותי כי זה מה שהיו מכירים ממני...


----------



## shira3121 (5/8/12)

אני מבינה אותך 
זה ממש מבאס מזה שכולן סביבך מתחתנות ואת לא . השאלה היא כזו- האם זה ברור לך ששניכם רוצים לחיות את חייכם ביחד וזה רק עניין של זמן או שיש לך ספקות ברצינות שלו. כי אם זה רק עניין של זמן זה מבאס אבל לא נורא.
במקרה שלי אני מבוגרת מבן זוגי בשנה ומאוד רציתי שכבר יציע לי אבל הוא היה בשנה השלישית של התואר הראשון ולמרות שבראש הבנתי את הסיבות שהוא עוד לא הציע לי הרגשתי עם זה רע. בגלל שהסיבות שלו היו ברורות לי לא ניהלתי איתו שיחה אבל זה עמד באויר דרך חצי בדיחות כמו אני מקוה שבגלגול הבא אני אהיה הגבר ואתה האשה ואז אני לא אציע לך ואתה תראה מה זה. בסוף הוא הציע לי באמצע השנה השלישית של התואר שלו- שנה יותר מוקדם ממה שציפיתי ולדעתי זה לא שכל כך בער לו אלא הוא הרגיש שזה חשוב לי ורצה לשמח אותי. בדיעבד החתונה השפיעה על יחסינו לטובה אבל רק בגלל שנרגעתי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אני אייעץ לך לעשות את מה שאני לא עשיתי- לשבת ולדבר איתו בצורה בוגרת על למה חשוב לך להתחתן עכשו ולמה לו חשוב לדחות ואולי תצליחו להגיע לעמק השווה.


----------



## מיכאלה262 (5/8/12)

זה מזכיר לי את התקופה שאני עברתי.. 
גם לי ולו הייתה תקופה דומה שלא היינו יציבים, והוא היה עוד סטודנט. 
אני חושבת שתנסי להרגיע אותו להראות לו ששום דבר לא ישתנה לאחר החתונה, אתם נשארים כמו שאתם. 
כל עוד שלא מגיעים ילדים לחיים, ברגע שתרגיעי אותו הוא יבין שאין שום לחץ ושום דבר לא ישתנה מבחינה כלכלית.
אם אתם כבר גרים ביחד, אני באמת חושבת שזה לא משנה, ואולי זה מה שתשקפי לו, שאתם כבר זוג לכל דבר, וגרים ביחד אז לא משנה. 
אני לא חושבת שצריך למרוח עוד זמן.. אם ברור לכם שתתחתנו אז תעשו את הצעד.


----------



## toxic babe (5/8/12)

כל כך מבינה אותך 
לא פלא שאנחנו מוצאות את עצמנו בפורום מתחתנים מסתכלות על חתונות של אחרות
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



חשבתי שאני בחיים לא אהיה מהבחורות האלו שלוחצות על החבר שלהן לגבי חתונה... אבל זה עובר המון בראש. אני רק בת 22 אבל זה באמת לא משנה הגיל, אני גם איתו כבר 5 שנים שמתוכם אנחנו גרים שנתיים ביחד.
הוא כבר יודע איזה שיר יהיה הסלואו ומי יבצע אותו בגיטרה חשמלית, הוא גם יודע שאני מצפה להצעה מיוחדת וגם לטבעת יפה.
נראה לי שזה קצת מלחיץ אותו אבל מצד שני הוא משדר שהוא דווקא בעניין. בינתיים אני סטודנטית אז אני מאמינה שזה יקרה בסוף הלימודים אם זה נועד לקרות.
איך מתמודדים? האמת לא יודעת, זה המצב. בסופו של דבר חתונה זאת רק חתונה עד כמה שעושים מזה כזה סיפור. זה בסה"כ ארוע גדול שחוגג את האהבה ונותן חותם רשמי עבור כולם שאתם ביחד ואוהבים. מצד שני זה גם המון בלאגן והמון סידורים שצריך לעשות, לארגן את כל הספקים, למצוא את השמלה המיוחלת, לוודא שכולם מגיעים. זאת ממש עבודה. בסופו של דבר האירוע הזה ייגמר, התמונות יישארו, אבל גם במקרה הרע יישאר חור בכיס, או שזה יכסה את הכל ואז זה בסדר ובמקרה הטוב יישאר קצת כסף ותסעו לירח דבש. את זה אפשר לארגן בלי קשר. זה מה שאני עשיתי פשוט הזמנתי כרטיסים לחו"ל ואנחנו טסים עוד איזה חודש בפעם הראשונה ביחד. אני האמת כמה פעמים אמרתי לבחור שבעיניי חתונה זה בעיקר בשביל הילדים. אני עדיין חושבת כך אבל ברור שכל אחת רוצה שזה יהיה היום הכי מדהים בחיים שלה. לקבל המון תשומת לב, להיות הכי יפה ומיוחדת.
גם אני רואה כבר את בנות גילי, כאלה שהיו איתי בבי"ס או בצבא מתארסות ומתחתנות... זה צובט את הלב.. עושה חשק... אבל לא נורא עוד קצת סבלנות וזה ישתלם


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (5/8/12)

זה נראה כאילו ענית לעצמך 
אני מבינה את התסכול שלך!

לי ממש לא בער לקבל הצעת נישואים אבל אחרי שהיא הגיעה פתאום קלטתי המון המון בנות כולן סביבי מאורסות \ רק התחתנו. יש לי עוד כמה חברות קרובות שלא ויחד עם אלה מביניהן הנטולות חבר בלטו בחריגותן.

לחלקן זה ממש לא מפריע וחלקן משתגעות ואני יכולה להבין אותן-כל הפייסבוק מלא בפוסטים על חתונה, אירוסין והכנות למיניהן.

אז קודם כל- תשמחי שיש לך חבר ושלשניכם ברור שזה מוביל לחתונה. זה כבר 90% מהעבודה. עכשיו רק החלק הסופי.

כמו שכתבת בעצמך- את לא תיפרדי "על דבר כזה" בנוסף, כתבת שזו הוצאת קיטור- משמע שאת משחררת לחץ שאת יודעת שאין לך מה לעשות איתו. 

אני מציעה שאם אתן כבר מדברים על הדברים בגלוי, תנסי להבין ממנו את לוח הזמנים שלו ואת הסיבות לקביעה של "בשנה הקרובה לא מציע". אם זה באמת בגל לחץ בעבודה או שזה הלחץ מלהתחתן איתך.

אני לא מסכימה עם מי שכתבה ש"לחץ בעבודה" נשמע כמו תירוץ. אם מישהו נמצא בתקופה לחוצה בחיים, לתכנן חתונה זה תיק. במיוחד אם אתה לא בטוח במקום העבודה שלך כי מ ה שלא יגידו חתונה זה עסק של כ100 אלף שקל ושאין הבטחה לרווח או כיסוי. 

ואיך מתמודדים...אני מכירה בחורה שתכננה את החתונה שלה לפרטי פרטים ועוד לא קיבלה הצעה אז...

בכל מקרה בהצלחה לך, אני מקווה שזה לא יעיב יותר מדי. ואני לגמרי מסכימה עם זה שבשום פנים ואופן לא צריך ללחוץ מישהו לקיר כדי לקבל הצעת נישואים. אח"כ צריך לחיות יחד חיים שלמים...


----------



## צפרדע ירוקהה (5/8/12)

ראשית תודה רבה לכן על התגובות! זה מחמם את הלב לראות שאני לא לבד... 
והאמת? שאת כל מה שאמרתן אני יודעת וחושבת פשוט לפעמים בא לי לצרוח "דייייייייי!!! מגיע לי"
אבל בסדר..אין מה לעשות, רק לשבת ולחכות..


----------



## aluma83 (5/8/12)

עיצה שלי - לא לקרוא כאן 
גם אני הייתי יותר מ 5 שנים עם החבר שלי עד שהוא הציע, ואנחנו יותר מבוגרים ממכם, ובשלב קצת שונה בחיים.
גם לי הייתי תקופה שקראתי כאן, כשהיה ברור לי שההצעה לא הולכת להגיע בקרוב. בסך הכל נכנסתי לכאן כשחיפשתי רעיונות למסיבת רווקות של חברה ואיכשהו יצא שנשאבתי לקרוא פה, ומה שקרה זה שככל שהייתי פה יותר, ככה יותר התבאסתי מזה שידעתי שאנחנו לא הולכים להתחתן בקרוב. ובדיוק כמוך - כל הזמן אמרתי לעצמי שאני צריכה לשבת ולחכות, ושזה לא דחוף, ושמה שחשוב זה שאנחנו מדברים על מחויבות ומשפחה וברור לנו שיום אחד זה יגיע - וכו' וכו' וכו'. ועדיין, התבאסתי מזה, לא יכולה להסביר למה. יום אחד פשוט הפסקתי לקרוא פה. ומאותו רגע המחשבות האלה נרגעו מאוד. הייתי מאושרת ממה שיש לנו ומכמה שכיף לנו ביחד, והפסקתי לחשוב על חתונה.

מציעה לך פשוט לא להיות פה. אם יש לך חתונות של חברים או קרובי משפחה - תשמחי בשבילם, תיהני בחתונות שלהם, ובעיקר - תיהני ממה שיש לך עכשיו עם החבר שלך. יום אחד גם את תתחתני, וגם את תצטרכי עיצות והמלצות על אולמות ושמלות וכל ה"שטויות" האלה, ואז תחזרי לפה ותיהני מכל הדברים שיש לפורום להציע. מבטיחה לך שכשזה יקרה - את תשמחי שזה לא קרה מוקדם יותר, את תשמחי שלא "הצקת" לחבר שלך, את תשמחי שזה קורה בתקופה בחיים שיש לכם זמן וחשק להתעסק עם זה.


----------



## lanit (5/8/12)

ואולי עצה קטנה ממני 
אני יכולה להגיד שאצלנו היה מצב קצת שונה- אני הכרזתי שאני לא מבינה את הצורך להתחתן, ולא מעוניינת באירוע כזה. בהתחלה בן זוגי היקר היה בצד שכנגד, ולאט לאט התחיל להשמע כמוני. כך שכשהתחלתי כן לתהות אם אולי אני רוצה להתחתן, כששאלו אותנו למה אנחנו לא מתחתנים הוא עדיין היה עונה "הגברת לא רוצה".
אבל סטיתי מהנושא. מה שרציתי להגיד הוא שהרבה זמן התלבטתי עם עצמי בעיקר כי הבן זוג לא הצליח להתייצב בעבודה, והחליף מקום עבודה בתדירות די גבוה. אז כן, זה הדאיג אותי, ורציתי לראות שהוא כן יכול להחזיק מקום עבודה בפרק זמן של חצי שנה לפחות, בתור התחלה.
הוא, מצידו, לא היה מרוצה מתרומתי המזערית לתחזוקת הבית. אבל ברגע שהבנו שאלה דברים שמפריעים לצד השני, היה אפשר להתחיל לראות מה אפשר לשנות כדי שהעתיד שלנו יהיה יותר... אפשרי ביחד.
אני מאוד התרעמתי על ההערה הזו שלו לגבי התרומה שלי לתחזוקת הבית. כן, ככה אני, אך מאידך, אחרי מחשבות עם עצמי הגעתי למסקנה שיותר חשוב לי לשנות את ההתנהגות הזו שלי ולהשקיע יותר במה שמפריע לו מאשר לוותר עליו...

ועוד הצעה אחת (אם הגעת עד כאן): אין מניעה באירוסין ארוכים. יש לנו זוג חברים שהיו מאורסים שנתיים וחצי. אצל זוג אחר לא היתה כוונה להנשא, אבל הבחור קנה לה טבעת עם זירקון (נראה כמו יהלום אבל לא יהלום) רק בשביל הצהרת כוונות כללית. את יכולה להגיד לו שאת רוצה קצת יותר בטחון בכיוון של הקשר שלכם, ותחשבו ביחד אם יש אקט סימלי שאפשר לעשות להצהרת כוונות כזו.


----------



## קלמנטינה ננסית (7/8/12)

פשוט לדבר איתו ולשאול אותו 
מתי כן!!!


----------



## p o o p i (7/8/12)

דעתי שונה משל אחרות- אני הייתי קמה ועוזבת 
מה אכפת לו להתחתן?
עוד לא מביאים ילדים, אז מה הקטע?
מה אכפת לו להתחייב?
אם את כ"כ רוצה את זה אז הוא כבן זוג צריך לכבד את זה.
אתם נמצאים הרבה שנים יחד, מה זה כבר משנה לו עם טבעת או בלי טבעת( אם זה משנה לך)


----------



## SupermanZW (7/8/12)

זה משנה, חתונה עולה הרבה כסף 
זה מטופש ליצור חוב בתחילת החיים המשותפים (זה תמיד מטופש ליצור חוב אבל זה מטופש במיוחד בתחילת החיים המשותפים).


----------



## p o o p i (7/8/12)

ממש לא עולה הרבה כסף, נהפוך הוא 
וזה באמת מטופש לעשות חתונה ראוותנית כמו שעושים היום.
בעלי ואני התחתנו בחתונה יפייפיה שעלתה לנו 25000 שקל( חתונה צנועה - 100 מוזמנים) והרווחנו הכל חזרה.
כסף זאת ממש לא סיבה.


----------



## p o o p i (7/8/12)

ודרך אגב, אני לא מהממהרות להתחתן 
התחתנו  אחרי 7 שנים יחד והיו לנו כבר 2 בנות וזה בגלל שזה התאים לשננו ( האמת שלי לא היה כוח להתעסק עם כל השטויות של החתונה ובסוף החתונה כבר הייתה מתבקשת)
אבל אם היא רוצה וזה מאד חשוב לה והוא מסרב, זה מוזר, זה לא לעניין.


----------



## SupermanZW (7/8/12)

ומה עושים אם אמורים להיות 400 מוזמנים 
שחלקם מגיעים מחו"ל ורוצים חתונה בעיצוב אישי וייחודי בגלל שהכלה אומנותית ויצירתית במיוחד וגם טקס אלטרנטיבי מפני ששני בני הזוג אינם מעוניינים בשום מעורבות של שום ממסד דתי בחייהם?

כסף זו סיבה משמעותית מאוד.


----------



## p o o p i (7/8/12)

גם אני רוצה דירה בת"א, אז מה? 
"המוזמנים רוצים חתונה בעיצוב אישי ויחודי" אז שיביאו  כסף- כל אחד עושה חתונה בהתאם ליכולות הכלכליות שלו.
אנחנו חיים בעידן של משבר כלכלי, אפשא לארגן חתונה צנועה גם ל400 אנשים( ובדר"כ חתונה של 400 איש מכניסה הרבה כסף, גם אם לא משקיעים הון) בלי לקנות שמלה שעולה 15000, בלי אולם שעולה המון כסף , איפור יקר וכל מיני שטויות שעולות מלא כסף. זה סכ"ה יום אחד, אני לא מבינה את טרוף הבזבוזים הזה.
אם יש כסף, אז מעולה, אבל אם אין  כסף אז לא מתחתנים? אז דוחים את החתונה?
יפה שהכלה אומנותית ויצירתית, אז היא יכולה לארגן לבד דברים יפים- אפשר ככה ואפשר גם אחרת- אני לא רואה סיבה לבזבז הון( במיוחד אם אין לך) על יום אחד שיגמר תוך כמה שעות.
אולי אני הזויה שאני חושבת ככה, אני כבר לא יודעת, זה פשוט הפך לכזה טראנד כל הקטע של החתונות/ בת מיצווש וכו...


----------



## SupermanZW (7/8/12)

לחתונה אין כל משמעות אם אינה אירוע מיוחד מאוד 
של פעם בחיים שאפשר לזכור וליהנות מזכרונו לכל החיים.

המילה "נשוי" בתעודת זהות אינה אלא "כתם" דיו, המחויבות של בני הזוג נובעת מזוגיותם ומאהבתם ההדדית, לא מהיותם נשואים, המיסוד חסר משמעות והיותו "מקשה" על הפרידה לא מונע אותה במידה ואינם מסתדרים, כמו כן הנישואין אינם ערובה לזוגיות מוצלחת, הם בעצם לא נותנים לזוג *שום דבר* מלבד אירוע יפה ומרגש (אם הוא אכן כזה ולא תמיד זה כך) לזכור אותו וליהנות מזכרונו (אם יש ממה) כך החיים (ואם לא אז הנישואין חסרי ערך וחסרי תועלת לחלוטין).

לגבי היות הכלה אומנותית ויצירתית, האירגון שהיא מתכננן עולה הרבה כסף, אי אפשר לעשות אותו בלי.

אם חתונה היא לא מיוחדת היא מיותרת מפני שאינה מביאה תועלת כלשהי לזוג.


----------



## Pixelss (7/8/12)

ואיזה תועלת מביאה חתונה מיוחדת?


----------



## SupermanZW (7/8/12)

זיכרון שנהנים ממנו שנים רבות


----------



## incognito1980 (7/8/12)

תלוי מתי מתגרשים, הייתי אומרת...


----------



## SupermanZW (7/8/12)

גם, אבל אם חוששים מראש מגירושין מוטב לא 
להתחתן כלל.


----------



## SupermanZW (7/8/12)

ודרך אגב, אם לדעתך אין שום תועלת בשום חתונה 
בלי קשר להיותה מיוחדת או לא הרי שאין שום טעם להתחתן ואם לדעתך יש טעם להתחתן מהו?

איך אפשר להצדיק דבר מה שלא מביא תועלת?


----------



## Pixelss (7/8/12)

זיכרון של מי? 
ברור לך שכל כלה כמעט בטוחה שהחתונה שלה הייתה מיוחדת נכון?
ויותר מזה דווקא החתונות הכי "יחודיות" שהייתי בהם היו לטעמי מיותרות לחלוטין.

אם הזוג רוצה להרים הפקה והופעה שיבושם לו ושימכור כרטיסים לכל מי שרוצה לראות את המופע.
כשאני הולכת לחתונה אני הולכת לשמוח בשמחת הזוג שמתחתן ולכן גם לא אלך לשום חתונה שאני לא מרגישה קרובה לזוג.

אם תשאל אותי הרצון לעשות משהו שונה ויחודי הוא מיותר לחלוטין במיוחד שהוא כולל בתוכו מאות אורחים.....

לכל אחד יש את "הטעם" שלו למה להתחתן, יש כאלה שההיבט הדתי מאוד חשוב להם, יש כאלה שרצונות המשפחה שלהם חשובים להם וכן יש גם לא מעט שעושים כי ככה נהוג.

לא נעים לי להיות בוטה אבל 90% מהדברים שאנחנו עושים בחיים הם חסרי תועלת אז לפי דבריך למה לחיות בכלל?

ואגב לדעתי האישית - אני לא רציתי חתונה בשום מתכונת, ולא בגלל המחשבה שזה לא מביא לי תועלת כי יש המון דברים שהם חסרי תועלת (למרות שכל אחד רואה תועלת אחרת כי לדוגמא אני ממש לא מסכימה איתך שרק לחתונה מיוחדת יש תועלת).


----------



## SupermanZW (7/8/12)

90% ממה שאנחנו עושים חסר תועלת אבל בשביל ה10% 
שמביאים לנו תועלת והנאה אנחנו חיים, אם כן מדוע לבזבז במודע (אם יש ברירה כמובן, לא אם אין) זמן וכסף על דברים חסרי תועלת כשאפשר להקדיש אותם לדברים שמביאים לנו תועלת ולמענם אנו חיים. חלק גדול מה90% אנו עושים מחוסר ברירה, למשל אנו עובדים כי אין לנו דרך אחרת להרוויח כסף, אנו לא אוכלים רק את האוכל שהכי טעים לנו כי האוכל הכי טעים הוא בדרך כלל גם הכי פחות בריא ולכן אנו מאזנים אם אוכל שהוא יותר בריא אבל פחות טעים, אנחנו ישנים כי אם לא נישן נמות, אנחנו נושמים אוויר מזוהם כי זיהמנו אותו בעצמנו וכו' הרבה מה90% אין לנו ברירה ולכן אנו עושים, אך ה10% שאנחנו יכולים בלעדיים ועושים רק מכיוון שהם מביאים לנו תועלת הם הם שנותנים לנו את הטעם לחיים ולכן רצוי להתמקד בהם כמה שיותר כמה שרק אפשר ואת השאר לעשות רק מפני שאין ברירה.


----------



## Pixelss (7/8/12)

הנאה זה מאוד סוביקטיבי 
ולכן אם אתה נהנה מלהרים מופע יחודי אשירך.
אני בדיוק ההפך.

כל אחד בוחר את ההנאות שלו.


----------



## Pixelss (7/8/12)

אולי הדעה שלי לא הכי פופלארית 
אבל זה בדיוק הקטע אם עוד לא מביאים ילדים ואין סיבה ריאלית להתחתן אז למה בכלל????
סתם כי רוצים?

ממש לא ברור לי ההיסטריה הזאת ועוד לזרוק מישהו בגלל זה.... אם בכזאת קלות את מוכנה לזרוק מישהו מראש לא הייתי מתחתנת איתו.


----------



## p o o p i (7/8/12)

היא לא זורקת, אני הייתי זורקת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



 
כי חתונה זה סוג של מיסוד ויש אנשים שמראש לא רוצים את זה והצד השני כן, ברגע שיש כזה מצב, זה מחשיד.
ולא מתחתנים בשביל ילדים.
אני ילדתי 2 בנות והתחתנו רק אח"כ. כל אחד רואה את זה אחרת.


----------



## Pixelss (7/8/12)

תראי אני אומנם ממש לא דעה מייצגת 
אבל בכלל לא ברור לי נושא היסטרית החתונה.
היא אמרה שהוא כן הצהיר כוונות בפניה אז בעצם מה הלחץ להתחתן? כדי להיות כלה? נו באמת אני רוצה להיות ראש ממשלה אז?

זוגיות זה דבר מורכב, מין ניסיון לאחד שני עולמות שונים לגוף אחד, וכמו בטבע כשמאחדים שני דברים כל אחד מוותר קצת ואם לא אז זה כבר לא שיתוף אלא השתלטות.

אני לא אומרת שהוא צודק והיא טעה כי כל מקרה לגופו מן הסתם, אבל לדעתי אם מישהי מוכנה לזרוק מישהו רק בגלל שהוא לא רוצה עדיין לעשות את האירוע אבל כן מצהיר כוונות בפניה זה רק אומר שהקשר שלהם ממש לא מספיק חזק ויציב אז בכלל לא ברור לי למה להתחתן.

וחתונה זה כבר ממש לא סוג של מיסוד במדינה הזאת, מספיק רק להסתכל על כמות המתגרשים כל שנה כדי להבין שאולי (ולטעמי בטוח) אנשים מתחתנים רק לשם הלהתחתן.
יש דרכים הרבה יותר רציניות מחתונה בכדי להראות מיסוד ורצינות בקשר.


----------



## p o o p i (7/8/12)

תראי, אני לא מכירה את המקרה 
ואני מכירה כמה מקרים שצד אחד לא רצה להתחתן רק כדי למשוך זמן  ובסוף גם עזב גם אם הצהיר שבסוף הם יתחתנו וכו...
אני רק חושבת שאם היא מאד רוצה וזה חשוב לה  ובן זוגה מצהיר שהוא רציני אני לא רואה סיבה למה הוא לא רוצה את החתונה.
לפעמים נשים(גם גברים) רוצות יציבות וחתונה מסמלת יציבות( גם אם חתונה זה לא מה שקובע את היציבות) .
אני ואת אולי לא מבינות את זה, אבל הרבה נשים כן.
חוצמזה נראה לי שאני כאן בעמדת מיעוט כי קראתי כמה תגובות והבנות כאן דווקא מציעות לה להתאפק.
אני חושבת שאם אני כ"כ הייתי רוצה להתמסד עם מישהו והוא לא הייתי עוזבת..


----------



## דניאל ואורן (7/8/12)

אני לא מסכימה 
אני חושבת שהדברים הם לא שחור ולבן. גם פותחת השרשור כתבה שהיא לא מעוניינת להיפרד מבן הזוג שלה. 

אני מכירה הרבה מקרים שבהם בנות התעזרו בסבלנות ובסוף הייתה חתונה. גם אם החתונה היא רק "טקס" שמצהיר על מצב קיים - בשלות למחויבות הזאת היא עניין שמשתנה בין בן אדם לבן אדם. אז נכון, כשזוג חי יחד כמה שנים לפני החתונה אין שינוי משמעותי אחרי ונכון שכמו שכשחיים בזוגיות ארוכה אפשר להיפרד ככה גם אחרי החתונה אפשר להתגרש - ועדין מדובר בשינוי כלשהו - גם אם הוא מתמצה בהכרזה, קבל עם ועדה על הכוונות של הזוג. 

מעבר לזה, הרעיון הוא שאנשים רוצים להתחתן פעם אחת!!! השאיפה של רוב האנשים היא להתחייב בצעד הזה פעם אחת ויחידה. 

בעלי לקח את נושא המחויבות והחתונה מאד ברצינות ולקח לו יותר זמן מאשר לקח לי להבשיל לנושא החתונה. זה לא היה בגלל שהוא לא אוהב אותי, פשוט כל אחד שונה וכל אחד מוכן בזמן שונה. אבל - לא הייתי מפרקת את הקשר שלנו בגלל זה בעד שום הון שבעולם! 

כמו שכתבתי, לא הכל שחור ולבן. יש מקרים שבהם רואים שהקשר לא יוביל לשום מקום - ואז כדאי לעזוב, בלי קשר לחתונה או לא, ויש מקרים שבהם בן הזוג רציני ומחויב, אבל עדין לא מרגיש בשל ומוכן לחתונה, מכל מיני סיבות ואז כדאי להתעזר בסבלנות. 

נשמע שפותחת השרשור מרוצה בסה"כ מהזוגיות שלה והדבר היחיד שמפריע לה זה נושא חתונה. היא יודעת שבן הזוג שלה ירצה להתחתן בעתיד - כך שהמחלוקת היא לא עקרונית אלא על מתי זה יקרה. בעיני, זו לא סיבה לפרק זוגיות, במיוחד לא כשמרוצים מהקשר עצמו ומרגישים שהוא יציב.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (7/8/12)

אני לא מסכימה 
אני חושבת שהדברים הם לא שחור ולבן. גם פותחת השרשור כתבה שהיא לא מעוניינת להיפרד מבן הזוג שלה. 

אני מכירה הרבה מקרים שבהם בנות התעזרו בסבלנות ובסוף הייתה חתונה. גם אם החתונה היא רק "טקס" שמצהיר על מצב קיים - בשלות למחויבות הזאת היא עניין שמשתנה בין בן אדם לבן אדם. אז נכון, כשזוג חי יחד כמה שנים לפני החתונה אין שינוי משמעותי אחרי ונכון שכמו שכשחיים בזוגיות ארוכה אפשר להיפרד ככה גם אחרי החתונה אפשר להתגרש - ועדין מדובר בשינוי כלשהו - גם אם הוא מתמצה בהכרזה, קבל עם ועדה על הכוונות של הזוג. 

מעבר לזה, הרעיון הוא שאנשים רוצים להתחתן פעם אחת!!! השאיפה של רוב האנשים היא להתחייב בצעד הזה פעם אחת ויחידה. 

בעלי לקח את נושא המחויבות והחתונה מאד ברצינות ולקח לו יותר זמן מאשר לקח לי להבשיל לנושא החתונה. זה לא היה בגלל שהוא לא אוהב אותי, פשוט כל אחד שונה וכל אחד מוכן בזמן שונה. אבל - לא הייתי מפרקת את הקשר שלנו בגלל זה בעד שום הון שבעולם! 

כמו שכתבתי, לא הכל שחור ולבן. יש מקרים שבהם רואים שהקשר לא יוביל לשום מקום - ואז כדאי לעזוב, בלי קשר לחתונה או לא, ויש מקרים שבהם בן הזוג רציני ומחויב, אבל עדין לא מרגיש בשל ומוכן לחתונה, מכל מיני סיבות ואז כדאי להתעזר בסבלנות. 

נשמע שפותחת השרשור מרוצה בסה"כ מהזוגיות שלה והדבר היחיד שמפריע לה זה נושא חתונה. היא יודעת שבן הזוג שלה ירצה להתחתן בעתיד - כך שהמחלוקת היא לא עקרונית אלא על מתי זה יקרה. בעיני, זו לא סיבה לפרק זוגיות, במיוחד לא כשמרוצים מהקשר עצמו ומרגישים שהוא יציב.


----------



## vicz (7/8/12)

מראשי 
אני בת 27.
נורא קשה לי להבין אנשים ש***רוצים**** להתחתן.
היינו ביחד יותר מ-7 שנים, גרנו ביחד 4 שנים.
כשהוא התחיל לדבר על חתונה - הסברתי לו שזה לא משהו שאני רוצה.
מבחינתי קשר ארוך ומגורים משותפים הם הצהרת מחוייבות.
הרי חתונה היא לא בהכרח התחייבות לכל החיים ולא מונעת פרידה (פשוט הופכת אותה למסובכת יותר)...
יש אנשים (בעיקר בנות) שמוקסמים מהאירוע עצמו (אני ממש לא), אבל חוץ מזה....


קשה להבין....
אני הייתי מדברת איתו על המשך הקשר ועל הצורה שבה אתם רואים את העתיד.
אם זה מתאים לשניכם, זו זוגיות טובה וחזקה - גם בלי חתונה.


----------



## SupermanZW (7/8/12)

אני מזדהה עם כל מילה 
הלוואי שכל הנשים היו חושבות כמוך.


----------



## matilda1984 (8/8/12)

מזדהה עם כל מילה 
כאילו הוצאת לי את המילים מהמקלדת.


ואגב גם אני הגעתי מהראשי


----------



## שבלולה מבולבלה (7/8/12)

לא כולנו קורצנו מהחומר של הארוע ה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..הזה. 
יש אהבה? יופי. יש זוגיות טובה? יופי.

למה חייבים לשלב בכל היופי הזה ארוע המוני ומלחיץ, עתיר לחצים משפחתיים, זוגיים ועוד שעולה בין עשרות למאות אלפי שקלים, מטריח עשרות או מאות אנשים, גורר נסיעות ופליטת גזים של מאות אורחים ברכבים פרטיים, גורם ביזבוז משאבי דלקים, קרקע ומים (מזון ועוד) בשווי עצום ועוד ועוד. יש הרבה פנים של הארוע (חוסר אהבה להיות מוקד תשומת הלב, חוסר אהבה לארועים המוניים) שלא חביב על הרבה אנשים.  

יש אנשים שיש להם בעייה עם הרבנות (יש אנשים שלא מוכנים להתחתן חתונה דתית, כל עוד הם אתיאיסטים וכל עוד לאזרחים "שווי זכויות" עאלק, למשל חסרי דת, זוגות מעורבים, ממזרים ועוד) שמשלמים מיסים ומשרתים בצבא אין דרך להתחתן בישראל, "מדינת כל אזרחיה" עאלק.

קיצר, יש הרבה פנים בעייתים לארוע להרבה אנשים. פנים חברתיים, דתיים, סביבתיים, ווקליים ועוד.  יש אנשים שסתם לא סובלים מוסיקה חזקה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ואוכל לא לטעמם, שעולה להם בקנס של מאות שקלים, והם לא רוצים לעשות זאת לאחרים. 

נכון, יש המון בחורות שצריכות להיות "נסיכות ליום אחד" אחרת הן לא נרגעות, למה לא לסגור את כל הסיפור בחוזה אצל עו"ד ויום צילומים אצל צלם אופנה? זה גם עד כמה שידוע לי יוצר יותר זול והרבה פחות לחץ נפשי.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (7/8/12)

דעתי 
כשאני קוראת את מה שאת כותבת, אני נזכרת קצת בעצמי. 
בעלי ואני היינו ביחד 5 שנים לפני שהתחתנו. מעבר לעובדה שכולם התחתנו בשבילי, היו גם כמה "נשמות טובות" שדאגו לשאול אותי כל הזמן את השאלה: מתי אתם? מתי אתם מתכוונים להתחתן? וכו'. חברה אחת הגדילה לעשות ואמרה לי "את מבזבזת עליו את השנים הכי טובות שלך..." וחברה אחרת אמרה: "כמו שאת מתחשבת בו שאת מחכה, הוא צריך להתחשב בך ולהציע לך נישואין". 

הייתי מאד קלילה בקשר לנושא הזה, אבל בשלב מסוים הייתי צריכה להתחיל "לנשוך שפתיים" כדי לא ללחוץ אותו לפינה. 
מאד הפריע לי שרק אותי כל הזמן שואלים מתי אנחנו מתכוונים להתחתן ומעירים לי שאנחנו יותר מדי זמן ביחד ואותו אף אחד לא שואל. 

היה לי ברור שאנחנו נתחתן והיה לי גם ברור, שהוא רוצה חתונה ומשפחה ושהוא רק רוצה להרגיש מוכן. יש אנשים שצריכים יותר זמן להבשיל מאחרים. במקרה של בן הזוג שלי, הוא לקח את ההחלטה להתחתן כל כך ברצינות שהיה לו חשוב לעשות את זה רק כשהוא מרגיש לגמרי מוכן - גם רגשית וגם כלכלית. למרות שזה צעד סמלי ולמרות שהוא ידע הרבה לפני החתונה שהוא אוהב אותי ורוצה לבלות איתי את שארית חייו (וגם דאג להגיד לי את זה) - הוא היה צריך עוד קצת זמן בשביל המחויבות. 

מה שלי עזר זה העובדה שהרבה לפני שהוא הציע לי - יכולתי להרגיש שהוא מחיוב. כן דיברתי איתו על הנושא והוא בכל פעם אמר לי - זה יקרה, אני לא מוכן עכשיו אבל זה יקרה ואני לא חושב שזה קשור למידת המחויבות שלי או למידת האהבה. 

היום אני מאד שמחה שלקחנו את הזמן. הוא מאד מחויב והזוגיות שלנו מצוינת ורק משתפרת. בגלל שהוא היה לגמרי שלם עם הצעד, גם תכנוני החתונה עברו עלינו בקלות והוא היה מאד מעורב בתהליך תכנון החתונה. אני מרגישה שבזמן הזה שעבר שנינו הבשלנו ושנינו התבגרנו ואני מאד שמחה על כך שלקחנו את הזמן הזה. 

עכשיו זה הזמן להיות כנה:
זה יכול לקחת זמן, ככל הנראה יהיו לך רגעים שזה מאד יעציב אותך שזה לוקח זמן - אבל הזמן טס ועובר מהר. זה יגיע עוד לפני שתרגישי ואולי אפילו תיהני קצת בדרך. 
אז העצה שלי היא פשוט לנשוך שפתיים. כן להגיד לו שזה חשוב לך וכן להרשות לעצמך מדי פעם להתפרק אם קשה לך - אבל לכבד אותו ולגלות סבלנות. ההחלטה להתחתן היא החלטה של שני אנשים ושני הצדדים צריכים להיות בשלים. כל עוד את יודעת שזה יבוא בעתיד - אין סיבה להילחץ. אם תגלי כלפיו סבלנות, יש גם סיכוי שזה יבוא מוקדם יותר ממה שחשבת. 

יש לי כמה עצות בשבילך, בתור מישהי שהייתה שם:
1. הימנעי מלדבר על הנושא עם אנשים שליליים שעושים לך רע! (ובמיוחד עם אנשים מלאי נבואות שחורות)
2. דברי איתו על הנושא פעם אחת - ואח"כ תשחררי. תגידי לו - זה מאד חשוב לי. אני יודעת שאתה רואה דברים אחרת אבל נסה לראות את הדברים גם מנקודת מבטי. אני רוצה שנתחתן רק כשאנחנו מוכנים ולכן אני מכבדת אותך שאתה לוקח את הזמן שלך, אבל היה חשוב לי להגיד לך כמה הנושא חשוב לי ולקבל את הביטחון הזה שזה משהו שכן יבוא ואני רוצה לדעת שזה יקרה בשנים הקרובות. נסחי את זה איך שמתאים לך.  
3. נסי לראות את היתרונות בתקופה הזו שלפני החתונה. אני אעזור לך ואציג לך כמה יתרונות שעזרו לי: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 אחרי שמתחתנים ויש חשבון משותף חושבים 4 ו-5 פעמים על כל הוצאה... פתאום לא נעים לך לקנות לעצמך נעליים של 500 ש"ח אם את יודעת שאתם במינוס. כשהחשבון הוא רק שלך - זה הרבה יותר קל... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 אפשר להשתמש בתקופה הזו כהזדמנות להגשים יעדים שעד עכשיו לא הספקת להגשים - בין אם זה לרדת קצת במשקל, לשמור על כושר, לעבור לתזונה נכונה או להפוך להיות בן אדם יותר מסודר או עם יכולת תכנון זמן טובה יותר 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 במקום להיות אחרי הרגע הכיפי והמרגש של הצעת הנישואין את לפניו. זה אומר שצפויים לך עוד הרבה רגעים מרגשים שיגיעו בעתיד!





 כל עוד אין ילדים יש הרבה זמן פנוי לעצמך. נסי ליהנות מהזמן הפנוי הזה ולטפח תחומי עניין שהזנחת. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 כתבתי כבר למעלה, אבל נסי להציב לעצמך יעד אחד שממש חשוב לך לשפר- אפילו כזה שלא קשור בחתונה. תראי בתקופה הזו כתקופה טובה לעשות זאת. 

וקצת אופטימיות - גם אני חיכיתי. וחיכיתי וחיכיתי וחשבתי שהיום הזה לעולם לא יגיע. ואז הוא הגיע. ואת יודעת מה - הסבלנות השתלמה! היום יש לנו זוגיות מצוינת שמושתת על כבוד וסבלנות האחד כלפי השני, בעלי היה מאד מעורב בתכנון החתונה ומאד התרגש מהעובדה שאנחנו מתחתנים. הצעת הנישואין הייתה מרגשת כפליים וגם החתונה. כל הסביבה שלנו כל כך שמחה שהינה, סוף סוף אנחנו מתחתנים והמשפחה שלי כבר הכירה אותו טוב וכך גם המשפחה שלו הכירה אותי טוב. קיבלנו המון המון אהבה מאנשים. 

ואת יודעת מה? בגלל שחיכיתי, זה היה הרבה יותר מתוק כשזה קרה בסופו של דבר. 

אנקדוטה קטנה- בעלי הציע לי בסופ"ש שלפני ערב פסח. הוא הציע לי במוצ"ש. ביום שישי היה לי סוג של משברון ואמרתי לו שאין לי כוח לפגוש את כל המשפחה בחג ולשמוע שוב "בקרוב אצלכם" (וכמובן לעמוד בחקירות צולבות...). אמרתי לו בחצי חיוך שאני מקווה שבשנה הבאה לא אצטרך להתמודד עם ההצקות האלו. 
הוא אמר שעד השנה הבאה, אלוהים גדול ומי יודע בכלל מה יקרה בשנה הבאה... אני התרגזתי מהתשובה שלו והיה לנו ויכוחון קטן סביב הנושא. 

במוצ"ש הוא הציע לי ואחרי זה הוא אמר שהוא חשב לדחות את ההצעה בגלל שהוא חשב שעליתי עליו עם השאלות שלי ביום שישי, עד שהוא השתכנע שאני באמת לא יודעת. ומי היה מאמין שבאותו הפסח שחששתי ממנו בגלל כל הערות ה"בקרוב אצלך" של קרובי המשפחה (כמו שאמרתי לו ביום שישי) יהפוך להיות הפסח שבו נודיע למשפחה המורחבת שאנחנו מתחתנים! אם מישהו היה מספר לי את זה לפני, הייתי אומרת לו שהוא צוחק עלי. 

תהיי חזקה וגייסי את כל הסבלנות שיש לך. לא אשקר ואומר שזה פשוט וצריך די הרבה עבודה עצמית בשביל זה- אבל זה כל כך שווה את זה בסופו של דבר!


----------



## Comonist (7/8/12)

אין לי הרבה נסיון בדברים האלה אבל 
לדעתי אם הוא הבהיר שהוא לא רואה את עצמו מציע לך בקרוב (ואתם יחד כבר 5 שנים), אז אני לא מבין את הטעם במחשבה של "אולי את תציעי לו".
אני גם חושב שתמיד יש תירוצים- עבודה וכו"- אבל הם לא צריכים להיות פקטור. אנשים נאחזים במשכורת של 5,000 שקל כתירוץ לדברים אחרים וזו טעות בעיני.
אם קיימת אהבה, מה יש לחכות? וחוץ מזה, "ברור לשניכם שתתחתנו אחד עם השנייה"- איפה זה כתוב? נכנסת לנשמתו ובדקת שם?
כפי שציינתי, אני לא יודע כלום. אבל לא נראה כאילו לוקחים אותך ברצינות. סליחה.
בהצלחה בכל מקרה. מקווה שיהיה לך טוב עם המיועד (מי שזה לא יהיה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## SupermanZW (7/8/12)

לחסוך 200000 ש"ח וכשיהיו הציעי לו 
את החתונה תממני מהכסף שתחסכי (ואז לא תהיה סיבה לחכות שיתייצב עם עבודה וגם סביר להניח שעד שתחסכי 200000 ש"ח תהיה לו עבודה יציבה מאוד) ואת הכספים מהצ'קים שיביאו האורחים הכניסי לתוכנית חיסכון לדירה.


----------



## ADL2013 (7/8/12)

מיותר ! תעשו ישר ילד וזהו !! 
לחסוך 200 אלף לחתונה ? באמת ?
תעשי טקס צנוע בבית כנסת !

אחרי שיהיה ילד 
תעשו ברית או בריתה יפים 

חתונה מפוארת זה מיותר  !


----------



## SupermanZW (7/8/12)

ולגדל ילד לא עולה כסף? 
יש לי חדשות בשבילך, 18 שנות חייו הראשונות של ילד עולות מיליון ש"ח בקירוב במחירים של היום ואם מוסיפים לזה גם מימון במהלך הצבא, מימון תואר, מימון חצי חתונה ועזרה ברכישת דירה מגיעים בערך למיליון וחצי ש"ח במחירים של היום. חתונה זה כסף קטן מאוד בהשוואה לגידול ילד אחד ואם מתכננים שניים או שלושה אז פי 2 או 3 בהתאמה.

טקס בבית כנסת? מה אם שני בני הזוג חילונים גמורים שלא מעוניינים בשום מעורבות דתית בחייהם ובנוסף לכך מעוניינים שהחתונה שלהם תהיה ייחודית (ואני יכול להתחיל לפרט סיבות, רוצה?)

במצב הכלכלי הנוכחי רוב הזוגות לא יכולים להרשות לעצמם להביא ילדים בכלל (אבל מביאים בכל זאת, אפשר להבין למה) ואלה שמאיטים מאוד את הקצב ומסתפקים בפחות ילדים ממה שתכננו ומצטמצמים בכל מה שרק אפשר מצליחים איכשהו לא ליפול לעוני (למעט אם מדובר בבעלי הכנסות גבוהות במיוחד שמעל לממוצע של העשירון העליון שלא חייבים להתפשר באופן משמעותי כדי לחיות טוב).

לטעמי על חתונה אפשר לוותר בכלל (ואם עושים חתונה שאינה מיוחדת זה הרבה יותר גרוע כי אז גם לא יהיה מה לזכור וגם סתם בוזבז כסף), אבל אם כבר מחליטים להתחתן אז באופן מרשים ומיוחדכדי להרגיש שההשקעה לא הייתה לשווא וילדים צריך להביא רק כשמבוססים.


----------



## p o o p i (7/8/12)

גם אני לא מבינה את טרוף הבזיבוזים על חתונה


----------



## SupermanZW (7/8/12)

או להתחתן בסטייל או לא להתחתן בכלל 
חתונה סתמית זה הדבר הכי מיותר בעולם.


----------



## p o o p i (7/8/12)

או קי אז שהעניים לא יתחתנו בכלל לפי מה שאתה 
אומר.
אם חתונה סתמית היא מדד לכמה אתה מוציא עליה אז אתה בן אדם חומרי וכל מה שאני אכתוב כאן לא יעזור.
יש אנשים שמעריכים רק כסף וכן יש לי קרובי משפחה כאלה ואני פשוט נגעלת מהם. הכל נמדד אצלהם בכסף.
חבל, יש דברים הרבה יותר חשובים מכסף.
יש דברים מאד יפים שאפשר לארגן בחתונה שהיא לא תהיה סתמית.
ולידיעתך חתונה סתמית יכולה להיות גם חתונה שהושקע בה המון כסף ו30000 שקל לשמלת כלה , תזמורת ושאר הירקות.
בחתונה צריך להיות אוכל טוב, אלכוהול טוב( וזה הדבר היחיד שצריך להיות שם כדי שלאורחים יהיה כיף) ומוזיקה טובה השאר באמת שטויות.


----------



## SupermanZW (7/8/12)

בדיוק 
אין שום טעם בחתונה אם היא סתמית, אם היא לא מיוחדת היא לא נותנת כלום ואם היא לא נותנת כלום היא מיותרת.

לעניים אין טעם להתחתן כי אין סיכוי שתצמח להם תועלת כלשהי מהחתונה. אף אחד לא צריך לעשות דברים שלא מביאים לו תועלת.

הדברים המאוד יפים שאפשר לארגן בחתונה כדי שהיא לא תהיה סתמית עולים הרבה כסף.

שמלת כלה "מיוחדת", תזמורת, אוכל טוב ואלכוהול טוב יש כמעט בכל חתונה, זה שגרתי, מיוחד זה דברים לא שגרתיים, דברים שלא הרבה אנשים יחשבו עליהם (ולכן לא אכתוב מה כי אם אכתוב אז הרבה אנשים יבצעו מה שאני מציע והחתונה שאני מתכנן לא תהיה ייחודית ואצטרך לחשוב על דברים שעוד לא חשבתי עליהם). חשוב מאוד גם שטעמם האישי של החתן והכלה יבוא לידי ביטוי באופן בולט בחתונה כדי שהיא תהיה ייחודית ולא דומה לחתונות של אחרים.

ברור לי שדעתך מנוגדת לשלי ולכן אשמח לדעת מה לדעתך התועלת שצומחת לעניים מחתונה סתמית (והיא תהיה סתמית כי מעבר לדברים ההכרחיים השגרתיים והנדושים לא יהיה בה שום דבר שאפשר לזכור לטווח ארוך וליהנות מהזיכרון) ולמה להם לעשות חתונה הכי זולה שאפשר (נניח ב30000 ש"ח) מהלוואה אשר תימשך כמה שעות במקום (למשל) לעשות חופשה בחו"ל לשבוע ב6000 ש"ח כולל הכל (וכולל כל ההוצאות שלהם), לא עדיף ליהנות 7 ימים בחמישית מהכסף שידרש כדי לחגוג 5 שעות באופן נדוש וחסר ייחוד? הרי מהטיול תהיה להם יותר הנאה גם בזמן וגם בדברים שיעשו וגם יותר מה לזכור.


----------



## קבוק בוטן (8/8/12)

תסלח לי אבל אתה מדבר שטויות במיץ


----------



## SupermanZW (8/8/12)

נמק והסבר בבקשה


----------



## HLAddict (8/8/12)

החתונה של אדם לעולם אינה נדושה או סתמית 
עבור אותו אדם, משפחתו וחבריו הקרובים, ואין זה משנה כמה היא דומה לחתונות אחרות. המשמעות שאנחנו יוצקים לתוך החתונה שלנו, ולא משנה כמה עלתה, היא זו שאותה זוכרים ומוקירים.

לצורך ההדגמה, אנחנו נישאנו בחתונה לא גדולה (כ-200 אורחים), שכוסתה לחלוטין ע"י המתנות (ואף יותר מכך, אם כל כך חשובה לך התועלת), ועד היום זכורה לי הכניסה של הוריי ושלי לשביל החופה, שנדמתה לי אז ונדמית בעיני גם היום לעליה של כוכב רוק לבמה. אני רחוקה מלהיות פריקית של אור הזרקורים, אבל תחושת האהבה שהעתירו עלינו בכזה שפע מכל עבר, השירה של הקהל ספונטנית עם הרב, ההשתתפות הכנה בשמחה, כל אלה עדיין לא נשכחו ממני.

יש לציין שחלקים אחרים היו פחות מוצלחים לטעמי (למשל, העובדה שאין לי ולו תמונה אחת עם סבא שלי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, או העובדה שב-22:00 כבר נגמר לי הרגליים ורק רציתי שכולם ילכו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), אבל זה כבר נושא לדיון אחר. עדיין, יום החתונה שלנו הוא עבורי יום מיוחד ואפילו קסום


----------



## SupermanZW (8/8/12)

מה שבטוח הוא שאינך עניה 
ואם היית החתונה שלך הייתה הרבה פחות מרגשת.


----------



## HLAddict (9/8/12)

אין לי מושג על פי מה אתה מסיק זאת. 
אני לא גרה בקרטון של מקרר ברחוב, ויש לי במה לקנות עוף לשבת, אבל אני רחוקה מלהיות בעלת אמצעים. אני מצליחה במאמצים רבים ובעבודה קשה להתקיים, לממן לימודים ולפעמים כשזורחת עלי שמש הפיננסים גם לחסוך איזו אלפייה, אבל לא יותר מזה, ואותו כנ"ל לגבי בעלי (מינוס הלחסוך אלפיה, לו יש הלוואות של כמה עשרות אלפי שקלים שעליו להחזיר). לצורך מימון החתונה תכננו לקחת הלוואה שתכסה את הכספים שלא יוחזרו במתנות (למרבה המזל, בסופו של דבר לא הזדקקנו לה, היות שהמתנות היו מעל ומעבר למשוער). לכן מטבע הדברים, התקמצנו על המון דברים (אם כי יש לציין שלא על אולם). 

החתונה שלנו היתה מרגשת כי היא היתה החתונה *שלנו*, נקודה. בטח לא כי היא היתה מושקעת או מיוחדת מנקודת מבט אובייקטיבית (בתכלס, היא היתה בדיוק כמו כל חתונה אחרת שהייתי בה, למעט העובדה שא. היו המון ילדודס שעשו שמח בטירוף, כי שנינו מורים, וב. שרתי לאבא שלי שיר במהלכה).


----------



## קבוק בוטן (8/8/12)

אין לי זמן לענות לך בפירוט 
מה גם שאחרים וטובים ממני כבר עשו זאת (או ניסו לעשות - נראה לי שאתה לא באמת מקשיב למה שאומרים לך ונשאר מבוצר בעמדתך)

אני רק יכולה לדמיין לעצמי שחתונה "בלתי נשכחת" כמו שאתה רוצה היא כמו מה שמתארים בכתבה הזו?
צפה בכתבה, אולי תקבל כמה רעיונות "מקוריים" ובלתי נשכחים שיעשו את החתונה שלך הכי-הכי ויותר טובה מאחרות!

אחר-כך, אם נשאר לך זמן, אתה מוזמן לקרוא את הקרדיטים שפרסמתי (בחתימה שלי) ולגלות שהחתונה שלי עלתה הרבה (הרבה הרבה) פחות מ200,000 ש"ח
ועדיין היתה מיוחדת וכזו שתשאיר לי חוויות וזכרונות לכל החיים.
ולא, אני לא "ענייה" אבל לא ראיתי צורך להוציא מאות אלפי שקלים על אירוע של כמה שעות.
תאמין לי שהוא היה משמעותי בלי קשר לכסף ולאטרקציות.


----------



## לא רוצה שם עם מספר (8/8/12)

אתה מציג חתונה כקרקס 
או הצגה. 
אנשים רואים את יום חתונתם כמשהו מיוחד, כי זהו יום האיחוד *שלהם*, ולא של אף אחד אחר. 
אם אתה מעוניין בהקמת מופע לרגל יום חתונתך, בהצלחה עם זה, אבל תשתדל להמנע מאמירות כמו "לעניים אין טעם להתחתן כי אין סיכוי שתצמח להם תועלת כלשהי מהחתונה", מאחר ולכל אדם יש את אמונותיו, חלומותיו, אהבותיו ושאיפותיו, והרצונות של אחד ממש לא דומים לרצונות שלך. 
אני אישית רוצה שהחתונה שלי תהיה מצומצמת ככל האפשר, עם אוכל טוב, מוזיקה טובה, אלכוהול, ובעיקר אנשים שקרובים אלי ובאמת אוהבים אותי. אינני מעוניינת ללכת ילדים ישר אחרי החתונה. אתה אולי תגיד שלא אקבל שום תועלת מכך, אבל אני רואה זאת אחרת, כי באותו יום אקים עם בן זוגי תא משפחתי קטן משלי, ונהפוך ליחידה אחת. אז ממש אי אפשר להגיד שלא תצמח לי תועלת מכך, לפי דעתי כמובן. 
ואגב, אני לא עניה, אבל נראה לי ממש מגוחך להוציא סכום כסף כזה על ערב אחד, בשביל שואו שממש לא מעניין אותי.


----------



## p o o p i (8/8/12)

בדיוק


----------



## SupermanZW (8/8/12)

התא המשפחתי מוקם כשמגיעים להחלטה שמעוניינים 
להמשיך לחיות יחד לטווח הארוך ורוצים שהזוגיות המוצלחת תימשך כמה שיותר, הנישואין אינם אלא סימבול.


----------



## לא רוצה שם עם מספר (8/8/12)

נכון 
אולי סימבול, אבל סימבול חשוב, ויום החתונה ממש לא הדבר העיקרי שבו.


----------



## SupermanZW (8/8/12)

סימבול הוא מטבעו דבר לא חשוב 
המהות היא החשובה, הסימבול טפל.


----------



## p o o p i (8/8/12)

ואי ואי, אתה קשה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
מי שעני לא מחפש תועלת, עניים גם יודעים ויכולים לחגוג והם מסתפקים במועט, בניגוד אליך שאתה וזוגתך שואפים לגרנדיוזיות.
אז מה? אז תצניח את הכלה לחופה באמצע החתונה או כל מיני דברים אחרים, ושזה נחמד, והאנשים יזכרו, אבל חוץ ממך אף אחד לא יזכור את זה לאורך זמן. ובאמת? בעיני ובעיני רבים אחרים זה פאטתי.
ותתפלא, שמלה "מיוחדת"( האמת שהגוף של הכלה הרבה יותר חשוב מהשמלה, וכבר ראיתי כלות עם איפור יקר ושמלה סופר מיוחדת ויקרה אבל הגוף..... ), אוכל טוב ואלכוהול טוב לא תמיד יש גם בחתונה של עשירים- יש אנשים (לאו דווקא עניים) שמנסים לחסוך באוכל וזה נורא.
ויש חתונות שרואים שהושקע המון כסף, וכל מיני שטויות. אבל זה ממש לא משהו.
יודע מה אני זוכרת? חתונה אחת שהייתי בה והם עשו מצגת,מצגת של התמונות שלהם לכל אורך החברות+ הסברים( איפה הוא פגש אותה, ואיפה הוא הציע לה וכל מיני)  וזה היה כ"כ מיוחד, כ"כ מרגש ועלה להם כלום כסף, וזה הדבר בין היחידים שאני זוכרת מבין כל השטויות שראיתי כאן בצפון ת"א.
אנחנו כאמור התחתנו בחתונה "סתמית" כפי שאתה אומר( לדעתי היא לא, אבל לדעתך המלומדת, כמובן שכן 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) והרווחנו טיול ( מהרווחים של החתונה)  סוף הדרך ונסענו לשבועיים לפלמה דה מיורקה והיה ממש נפלא.
אז אפשר גם ככה וגם ככה.
אגב, עד היום אנשים מזכירים לי כמה הם נהנו בחתונה שלי( יום שישי, תחילת יוני, מקום על הים, אוכל מצויין, אלכוהול טוב, כולם היו מרוצים עד הגג) ואני לא רואה סיבה לכל הראוותנות הזאת.


----------



## SupermanZW (8/8/12)

הביצה והתרנגולת 
מי שעני לא מחפש תועלת -> לכן הוא עני. אם היה מחפש תועלת היה משקיע בלימודים ובעבודה והיה עושה הכל כדי לקדם עצמו בחיים ולהשיג תועלת מכל דבר, הוא לא היה נשאר עני.


----------



## pipidi (8/8/12)

ואז נראה לך שהוא היה מבזבז כסף על חתונה 
ראוותנית?

איזה ניתוח פשטני לבעיה כל כך מסובכת...


----------



## SupermanZW (8/8/12)

לא בטווח הקצר אלא אחרי שהוא היה מתבסס 
אם לא הוא ישאר עני ולא תהיה לו אפשרות.


----------



## pipidi (8/8/12)

חשיבה קצת עקומה 
עד כמה שאני מכירה חשיבה של אנשים מבוססים, היא לא פיזור כספים סתם כי יש (כי אז לא ישאר), אלא פחות תשומת לב למחירים בסופר, חוסר השוואת מחירים בדברים שמלכתחילה לא יקרים במיוחד. 

אנשים מבוססים אוהבים את הכסף שלהם אצלם, לא אצל אחרים. 

אולי מתעשרים חדשים, מחפשים להגשים חלומות קצרי טווח באמצעות פיזור כספים רבים לכל עבר, אך הבעיה שהאושר שהם מפיקים מכך הוא קצר טווח ובינתיים הכסף הצטמצם משמעותית או נעלם. 

בכל אופן, אתה כל הזמן מדבר על תועלת שמגיעה מחתונה- ואני לא כל כך הבנתי לאיזה תועלת אתה מתכוון, ממה שנראה לי שאתה אומר, מדובר ביצירת זכרונות "מיוחדים", נראה לך באמת שתעסיק את עצמך אחרי החתונה, נגיד אחרי ילד ראשון במחשבות על החתונה וכמה היה כייף באותו ערב? 
אלא אם אתה מדבר על תועלת אחרת שלא הבנתי, ואשמח להבהרה בנושא.


----------



## SupermanZW (8/8/12)

התועלת - הנאה וזיכרון לטווח ארוך שנהנים ממנו 
חוץ מזה אני לא יכול למצוא תועלת אחרת בחתונה.

אנשים מבוססים מתכננים היטב את ניצול משאביהם באופן שיאפשר להם להשיג את כל מטרותיהם, הם מתכננים לא רק הוצאות אלא גם הגדלת הכנסות ויודעים להשיג זאת, אין אצלהם "אני לא יכול" אלא "אני אמצא דרך", הם לא "מפזרים כספים סתם כי יש" אלא מוציאים כספים אחרי שוידאו שגם אחרי ההוצאה לא יחסר להם דבר כי הם מתכננים כך שאחרי כל הוצאה תמיד יישאר להם הרבה יותר ממה שהוציאו, הם גם דואגים שכספם ונכסיהם יעבדו בשבילם (השקעות). הם לא יכסכו סכום ואז יוציאו את כולו על מטרה מסוימת אלא יחסכו הרבה יותר מהסכום שנדרש למטרה וכשיוציאו על המטרה השארית תהיה הרבה יותר גדולה מהכסף שהוציאו ובדרך כלל היא תהיה מושקעת באופן שיגדיל את הכנסתם.


----------



## pipidi (8/8/12)

אז אתה טוען שיש לחסוףך 200000 לחתונה 
אכן, אנשים מבוססים מתכננים את הוצאותיהם בקפידה. לא בטוחה שמכל השקעה שהם עושים, הם מרוויחים, יכול להיות שפשוט שמכיוון שיש להם יותר ביצים לחלק ביותר סלים, חלק מהסלים יגיעו ליעדם ויבקעו מהם אווזי זהב. 

אבל בחתונה, ההשקעה הישירה שלך לא מניבה החזר שהיחס שלו תואם. וזה שתשקיע יותר בחתונה, ממש לא מחייב שתכסה את העלויות (במיוחד לא בהסתמך על מתנות מהאורחים). 
אז כל הדיון הזה בכלל לא קשור לחתונה.

ואם התועלת שלך היא זכרונות טובים, לא ברור למה אתה חושב שצריך לעשות אירוע ראוותני, יש פה לא מעט כלות שהשתדלו לצמצם בהוצאות כמה שיותר, והזכרונות שיהיו להן מהחתונה יהיו מרגשים ונעימים בדיוק, אם לא יותר מכל חתונה ראוותנית וגדולה.


----------



## SupermanZW (8/8/12)

להרוויח כספית מחתונה זה כמעט בלתי אפשרי 
כמו כן מבחינה כספית חתונה איננה השקעה (מפני שאינה מניבה רווחים) אלא הוצאה. ההחזר של החתונה הוא לא כספי אלא רגשי ואת העלויות בדרך כלל לא מכסים. מי שלא יכול להפיק הנאה מחתונה באמת מוטב שלא יתחתן כי אין שום סיבה להוציא כסף על משהו שלא מביא תועלת.

הסיבה שאני חושב שצריך אירוע ראוותני היא שקשה לרגש אותי, כשמשהו שגרתי בעיניי הוא לא מרגש אותי.


----------



## pipidi (8/8/12)

אוקי, סוף סוף הצלחתי לרדת לסוף דעתך 
רק עוד מילה קטנה 

כשכל עניין החתונות הגדולות הפך לשגרה, אולי דווקא הקטן, הלא מתאמץ הופך להיות המיוחד יותר. 

אבל באמת, הכי חשוב שתעשו אירוע שירגש אתכם, ויתאים לאופי שלכם. 
מאחלת לך המון אושר בחיים ושסף הריגוש שלך ינמך


----------



## p o o p i (8/8/12)

לא רק עניים גם מעמד הביניים 
בעלי ואני אחרי לימודים+עבודה בהייטק ועדיין אין עודף כסף- יש שכר דירה מופקע, 2 ילדים והרבה הוצאות- לא צריך להיות עני בשביל לא לבזבז כסף מיותר על חתונה.


----------



## SupermanZW (8/8/12)

אין דבר כזה עודף כסף, תמיד צריך יותר 
ולכן המצליחנים דואגים כל הזמן להגדיל הכנסות.

את ההוצאות שלכם אתם בחרתם, את סדרי העדיפויות שלכם אתם קבעתם. אתם בחרתם לשלם שכר דירה מופקע, יכולתם לו רציתם לבחור לגור בדירה אחרת ששכר הדירה שלה נמוך יותר אך החלטתם שאתם מעדיפים לגור בדירה בה אתם גרים ומוכנים לשלם את שכר הדירה המופקע עבורה. אתם בחרתם להביא לעולם 2 ילדים ואתם בחרתם כמה כסף להוציא על חתונתכם.

בשורה התחתונה כל מה שעשיתם בחרתם לעשות ודבר ממה שבחרתם לא נכפה עליכם, כולל היותכם חלק ממעמד הביניים. לימודים ועבודה בהייטק לבדם (כלומר ללא מקורות הכנסה פאסיביים) הם דרך מובטחת להיכנס למעמד הביניים ולהישאר בו, לעלות למעמד הגבוה זה הרבה הרבה יותר קשה. אני כמובן לא טוען שכל אחד צריך להגיע למעמד הגבוה אלא רק מי שזה חשוב לו, אך מי שסבור שיקר לו לחיות ושהכסף שהוא מרוויח לא מספיק לו כדי לחיות כפי שהוא רוצה לחיות צריך לעשות הכל כדי לקדם את עצמו ולכל הפחות להגיע למצב שכספו יאפשר לו לחיות כפי שהוא רוצה לחיות ולשמור על רמת החיים לה הוא מצפה במשך כל חייו.


----------



## p o o p i (8/8/12)

ברור, כל אחד בוחר את מה שהוא רוצה 
וכן, אם לא עושים כלום, אז באמת נשארים במעמד הביניים לנצח, וכאן זה גם עניין של מזל, לא רק עבודה ונחישות.
השאיפה, כמובן היא תמיד ליותר.


----------



## Bladayada (8/8/12)

למה צריך 200000 ש"ח לחתונה?! 
מאיפה הגיע הסכום הזה של 200000 ש"ח?
אף אחד לא אמר שצריך שינחיתו אתכם במסוק לאירוע, או שצריך שיהיה פסל קרח בדמותכם....
אפשר לעשות אירוע הרבה יותר שפוי בתקציב שלו ושיהיה אלגנטי ויפה, ממש לא סתם.
מיותר לציין שאנחנו עומדים על הרבה פחות מ100000 ש"ח בהכנות החתונה שלנו כרגע...


----------



## SupermanZW (8/8/12)

כדי להגשים את כל המשאלות האפשריות בחתונה


----------



## לא רוצה שם עם מספר (8/8/12)

חחחחחח "להגשים את כל המשאלות האפשריות בחתונה" 
למה? מה כלכך מיוחד ביום הזה? אתה באמת סבור שזה ה-יום? 
אתה באמת חושב שזה מה שחשוב? השואו? ולא עצם הרעיון שאתם מתאחדים? 
וואלה, אם זוהי דעתך, שיבושם לך. אתה לא יכול לבוא לפורום ולשכנע את כל יושביו שדעתך היא הנכונה. 
איש באמונתו יחיה, אלון. 

נ.ב: מה התועלת שצומחת לך מעצם ההשתתפות בדיון הזה? מקבלים על זה כסף ולא ידעתי..?


----------



## SupermanZW (8/8/12)

הוא מיוחד רק אם הופכים אותו לכזה 
האיחוד נוצר ללא קשר לחתונה ומטבע הדברים לפניה (למעט בחברות פרימיטיביות מאוד מסוימות).

בקשר לשאלתך בנ.ב. התשובה היא כן, מקבלים על זה כסף, אבל לא כל מי שכותב מקבל על זה כסף, מי שיודע איך לקבל על זה כסף מקבל ומי שלא לא.


----------



## לא רוצה שם עם מספר (8/8/12)

ממש talk to the hand... 
בהצלחה עם התכנונים הגרנדיוזים.. אני אשאר עם החוסר תועלת של תכניותי


----------



## מיכאל1411 (7/8/12)

הגעתי מהראשי 
גיל 26 לחתונה זה צעיר ולא ריאלי, גיל 30-35 זה אידיאל.
החברה לא צריכה ללחוץ עלייך, ''כולם מסביבי מתחתנים''... כשזה נכון ומרגיש נכון, שניכם תדעו.
שיהיה המון בהצלחה!


----------



## בונבונית דרומית (8/8/12)

אולי לגבר 30-35 זה אידיאלי 
לאישה זה ממש לא. אלא אם כן היא לא רוצה ילדים או רוצה רק ילד אחד. הריון אחרי גיל 35 הוא קשה יותר להשגה ובעל הרבה יותר סיכונים וסיבוכים. 

לדעתי אין אידיאלי. אחותי התחתנה בגיל 19 והיום נשואה באושר ועושר כבר 22 שנה. לעומתה יש הרבה כאלו שהתחתנו בגיל מבוגר יותר ועדיין התגרשו אחרי זמן קצר. 

בלי קשר, אני לא חושבת שצריך ללחוץ מישהו לקיר להתחתן. זאת מחויבות גדולה מדי לקחת אם שני בני הזוג לא סגורים על זה לחלוטין.


----------



## SupermanZW (8/8/12)

אין קשר בין נישואין לילדים 
אפשר להתחתן ולא להביא ילדים, אפשר להביא ילדים לפני החתונה (ויש מישהי שעשתה כך בשרשור זה) ואפשר להביא ילדים אחרי החתונה.


----------



## הילי70 (8/8/12)

וואוו סופרמן...אתה גבר? או בחורה בת 18 שרוצה 
להיות נסיכה ליום אחד עם האביר על הסוס הלבן בדרכם לשקיעה האינסופית...

חתונה זה טקס, אם טקסים צריכים להיות מושלמים וצריך לשקיע בהם את מירב כספך, אז למה חוגגים גם בר מצווה - זה גם טקס, ברית, בריתה, האם יומולדת זה לא טקס? זה רק מסמל גדילה בשנה, אז אולי על כל אירוע או טקס כזה נשלם חצי מיליון, כי מה? אני רוצה שבאולם שלי יהיה פס סהב טהור על כולו, אני רוצה מסוק שיקח אותנו, אני רוצה גם שכל האורחים יטוסו איתי לפריז, נראה לי שזה יהיה הכי מיוחד שיש!

קיצור, הדעות שלך מגוחכות...ממש אבל. מוזר שאתה בחור בן 33...
קודם כל, עניים לא נהפכים לעניים כי פשוט לא בא להם ללמוד, יש כאלו שלא יכולים...ויש כאלו שההורים שלהם בחובות, ואין להם ממש ברירה אחרת, אלא לעזור להם או לשקוע בעצמם בחובות...אין מה לעשות, לא כולם מתחילים מאותה נקודת פתיחה ולא לכולם יש את אותם אמצעים להצליח בחיים, ולא הכל הפיך.

דבר שני, חתונה צנועה זה ה-דבר. אישית כל השופוני והשואו מאוס, מסחרי ומשעשע בעיניי. 
חתונה צנועה שמבטאת את הפיכת הזוג למשפחה, היא הכי יפה שיש!

מעבר לכך, יש הבדל גדול בין חתונות של אשכנזים למזרחים.
מזרחים בד"כ עושים חתונה גדולה, שופוני, שואו, לנקר עיניים, להגשים משאלות ומחשבות מגיל 5...אשכנזים עושים חתונה פשוטה יותר, שישי בצהריים, חתונה שמסמלת את המעבר מסטטוס אחד לשני...כך שיכול להיות שבאמת אתה בא ממקום מסוים ולכן אתה חושב כך, ואנשים שבאים ממקום אחר יחשבו אחרת...


----------



## SupermanZW (8/8/12)

העניין הוא שהמשאבים מטבעם מוגבלים 
חתונה על פי רוב מתכוונים (מלכתחילה) לחגוג רק פעם בחיים ומשום שבתכנון מדובר על אירוע חד פעמי אפשר להקצות לה סכום גבוה יותר מסכום שמוקצה לאירועים שחוגגים מספר רב יותר של פעמים (למשל ימי הולדת), תקציב ליום הולדת צריך שיהיה כל שנה ולכן מטבע הדברים הוא קטן משמעותית מהתקציב שאפשר להקצות לחתונה (כי לחתונה אפשר לחסוך במשך שנים, ליום הולדת תמיד אפשר לחסוך רק פחות משנה), בר מצווה הוא גם סוג של יום הולדת ואם רוצים לבדל אותו משאר ימי ההולדת צריך שהשאר יהיו צנועים (סכום מינורי שבקושי מרגישים) ובמשך 13 שנות החיים הראשונות של הילד חוסכים סכום קטן כל חודש לבר מצווה או לחילופין לתחליף שבוחר הילד (למשל יש הרבה ילדים שבוחרים טיול לחו"ל במקום), בברית או בריתה התינוק או התינוקת קטנים מכדי לזכור את האירוע לאורך זמן, במקרה של תינוק מדובר באירוע טראומטי וכואב, לכן במקרה כזה אין שום טעם להשקיע, אלה אירועים שאפשר לוותר עליהם.

כל מי שמוכן לעשות הרבה כדי לשפר את מצבו לא ישאר עני, חלק גדול משועי העולם התחילו את חייהם כעניים, אלא שלהם הייתה יוזמה ונכונות להשקעה ועבודה קשה שהובילו אותם להתקדם בחיים, אפשר כמובן להתעשר גם בלי ללמוד אך אז הדרך היחידה היא באמצעות הקמת עסקים מצליחים, מכיוון שרק 1 מ10 עסקים שמוקמים שורד יותר משנתיים רצוי ללמוד כדי להגדיל את הסיכויים (כלומר שאפשר יהיה להרוויח שכר גבוה גם בתור שכיר).

יש אנשים שההורים שלהם בחובות ובכל זאת הצליחו בחיים, כי רצו מספיק והיו מוכנים לעשות מה שצריך כדי להצליח, אז נכון שיותר קשה להם אבל זה לא בלתי אפשרי. אין לא יכול, יש לא רוצה, למעט אם מדובר בנכה קשה שלא יכול לעבוד.

הזוג הופך למשפחה בלי שום קשר לחתונה, החתונה היא חגיגה ותו לא. בכלל, מה המטרה של חתונה אם לא "שופוני"? הרי אם אין מטרה כזו יכול הזוג לעשות דברים שיביאו לו יותר הנאה בפחות כסף, פחות סידורים ופחות השקעה.

דרך אגב אני אשכנזי וגם בת זוגי אשכנזיה ואני באופן כללי לא איש של "שופוני" ולכן לא רואה טעם מיוחד לעשות חתונה, בת זוגי לעומתי היא טיפוס אומנותי ויצירתי (זמרת שחקנית סופרת וציירת) והדברים שהיא עושה דורשים קהל (אז יש צורך ב"שופוני") ויש לה בראש הפקה שהיא רוצה לעשות, אז הסכמנו שבאמת אין טעם לעשות חתונה אם זה לא יהיה משהו מיוחד וייחודי ומאחר והיא תפיק הנאה מהפגנת היצירתיות שלה ואין ספק שזה יהיה משהו שאפשר יהיה לזכור וליהנות מהזיכרון לשנים ארוכות גם אני אוכל להפיק מכך תועלת, לכן את הכסף כבר התחלנו לחסוך. אני גם מאמין שאם כבר עושים משהו כדאי לעשותו הכי טוב והכי איכותי שאפשר.


----------

